# Completed Crested gecko build



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Converting a DETOLF display unit from start to finish in one post! :lol2:

(Though truth be told it took 3-4 weeks with curing and getting rid of the smell of silicon  )

Before i go on this is my my first go at a project like this and loved/hated every minute...love my new setup....hated sneezing black :lol2:

Ok! Stage one!

Battling the masses in that little piece of hell......ikea :devil:

Because of the wood base i used one of the glass shelves to protect the wood and one shelf to form a barrier ready for my drainage and earth..










I used Marine grade silicon to fill the cack out of any gaps 

After 24 hours it was time to plan out the cork bark and where plants would go ready for the expanding foam (gorilla filler)! Again i had to leave this for about 24 hours to cure.










I was able to carve the next day to form a couple of platforms and take the skin of all the foam ready for the silicon stage  Really liked using the foam! it stuck the cork bark extremely well!










I'm just sticking dried eco earth (2 compressed bricks lovingly grated on a cheese grater the week before!) with the odd bit of moss for the background so nothing fancy! Only managed to get one side done before it got dark on day 3 










Day 4 saw the earth and silicon stage done!! It took a total of 7 tubes...but i probably wore and stood in more than i actually smeared lol!! touched up with moss to cover any small gaps!










Also removed a large square from the wood lid, fixed metal mesh down and then siliconed in place 

Day 6 saw me planting it up....first attempt with UV lighting










Alas the fumes were too strong for me to want to put the cresties in so the long wait of daily sniff testing started 

Due to the height i thought it a good call to get myself a 13w jungle dawn...and i have to say! i'm really impressed with it! devils ivy it growing lovely, broms are still going strong (2 out of 3 were just from the 99p store!) 
and it packs a lovely punch!

13 days later of just cycling it as if they were in there and i was finally happy with the smell, had abit of a plant shuffle and able to put it to good use!!



















:flrt:

And that is my one post enclosure build! thankyou for reading


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

omg that is beyond incredible :2thumb:


----------



## jimmer7 (Jan 19, 2013)

Top class , love to see more pics with geckosin.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

That is really smart indeed.

As you can see Jungle Dawn does and amazing job 

would you mind if I shared one of these images?

what UV system do you have? are the lamps inside the enclosure or over a mesh?

well done

john


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Thankyou everyone 



Arcadiajohn said:


> That is really smart indeed.
> 
> As you can see Jungle Dawn does and amazing job
> 
> ...


Share away, all I ask if credit back to me please 
I'm using a T8 system with 5% tube and reflector (next tube change and I'm changing all the cresties to 10%)...both lights are set up outside the enclosure and resting on the mesh


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

:no1:wow looks great....well done :no1:

How many crestie are you going to keep ? also what sex's?


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

jimmer7 said:


> Top class , love to see more pics with geckosin.


The Girls that are now in there..

Haru










Kaname










Kyoko










I've even managed to see all 3 before bed and in the morning out and about so i can do a head count :lol2:


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

demon3000 said:


> :no1:wow looks great....well done :no1:
> 
> How many crestie are you going to keep ? also what sex's?


I have 3 that are all female for this one  i may or may not add a 4th if i decide to keep a female hatchling back but i'm more than happy with the number vs size for this setup : victory:


----------



## Volitans (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd love to do something similar, I just have a couple of questions.
How are you heating this? 
Have you had to seal the wooden top? 
Does the door still have a gap where it opens?
How did you attach the Ecoearth (I assume silicone?)

Cracking work!


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Volitans said:


> I'd love to do something similar, I just have a couple of questions.
> How are you heating this? *Heat mat is my preferred choice (i didn't go OTT with the foam with this in mind) with crestie's though i'd recommend over head for species that need warmer temps or if your house runs on the cool side *
> Have you had to seal the wooden top? *Yes, i used brown silicon and paid close attention to where i also cut as its more a board then timber  moisture would get in very easily otherwise *
> Does the door still have a gap where it opens? *I have about a 1cm gap from where the door front doesn't sit snug when closed...this could be a problem for those that don't use a feeding station and prefer feeding lose or have very small species in mind, a strip of perspex could be easily fitted to form a lip and close the gap if needed. : victory:*
> ...


Thankyou :2thumb:

All in all, the cabinet itself isn't perfect as it is, modification with whatever species will need to be thought out and the cabinet adapted : victory:


----------



## Volitans (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah our house runs on the cool side. Regarding the gap, someone else got around this problem by using a shower seal (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/810191-heated-cable-2.html). My only other thought/concern is if light penetration is strong enough to reach the bottom of the tank for plants and if the fixtures will rust over time.

Looks great though, I will mention it to the Mrs when she gets home, although I expect plenty of eye-rolling when she hears about my new potential project.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Volitans said:


> Yeah our house runs on the cool side. Regarding the gap, someone else got around this problem by using a shower seal (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/810191-heated-cable-2.html). My only other thought/concern is if light penetration is strong enough to reach the bottom of the tank for plants and if the fixtures will rust over time.
> 
> Looks great though, I will mention it to the Mrs when she gets home, although I expect plenty of eye-rolling when she hears about my new potential project.


The light penetration itself will barely reach the bottom, its alot of height to take into account  use hardy low light species like devils ivy for the lower half IMO. I've tried to match the species to the lighting, so use light lovers in exposed areas, those that like light but not direct in shaded areas and hardy as heck in the bottom : victory:

For me the gap isn't an issue  I use a feeding station now after my first attempt playing with live plants pretty much ended in nibbled, sad plants :lol2: It's an extra form of ventilation for me :lol2:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

this is exactly the right advice in these super tall vivs. We have to keep in mind that light and energy from light decreases the further from the lamp light travels. This applies to UV energy for Uv lamps and PAR in terms of photosynthetic power. So careful planting is essential even with the most powerful lamps like Jungle Dawn. 

so plant it well with light lovers at the top and shade dwellers at the bottom and it will be fine

it is then down to airflow, hydration and feeding of the plants. 

John





Kimora said:


> The light penetration itself will barely reach the bottom, its alot of height to take into account  use hardy low light species like devils ivy for the lower half IMO. I've tried to match the species to the lighting, so use light lovers in exposed areas, those that like light but not direct in shaded areas and hardy as heck in the bottom : victory:
> 
> For me the gap isn't an issue  I use a feeding station now after my first attempt playing with live plants pretty much ended in nibbled, sad plants :lol2: It's an extra form of ventilation for me :lol2:


----------



## Volitans (Jul 15, 2013)

Well looks like i'll be beginning this project soon too 
I'll be taking my Microclimate B1 off of my current viv and hook it up to a spot bulb (our living room is a bit cold); and also try out the Jungle Dawn bulb.

One last question (I hope), where did you get the bark and plants from? Trying to price it all up.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Volitans said:


> Well looks like i'll be beginning this project soon too
> I'll be taking my Microclimate B1 off of my current viv and hook it up to a spot bulb (our living room is a bit cold); and also try out the Jungle Dawn bulb.
> 
> One last question (I hope), where did you get the bark and plants from? Trying to price it all up.


The bark i bought from a local shop that sells by weight so worked out much cheaper then buying from ebay etc 

The red bromelaids were from the 99p shop (wash and repot any that may have had chemical treatment...any store thats not for reptiles  .)

Arrowhead vine and last brom from terra world tropical - ebay store for rep safe plants.

Devils Ivy from the range and peace lily from ikea :lol2:

Terra world, dartfrog.co.uk and leaf frog tropicals all sells plants for use in reptile/phib enclosures...otherwise shop around : victory:


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Any updates.....as I am thinking of doin the same....:lol2:


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

really nice looking set up :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: a few questions 
where did you get the display unit from ?
what dimensions is this? 
have you used a heat mat the full lenght ?
how have you done the uv at the top ?


----------



## frogworlduk (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking good. Nice natural looking tank.


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

wezza309 said:


> really nice looking set up :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: a few questions
> where did you get the display unit from ?
> what dimensions is this?
> have you used a heat mat the full lenght ?
> how have you done the uv at the top ?


from ikea.....


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

demon3000 said:


> Any updates.....as I am thinking of doin the same....:lol2:


Its had plant shuffles since but still going strong :flrt::flrt:
I was trialing pitcher plants (N.alata), but i've put a hold on this till after the new year now 
Introduced maidenhair and asparagus fern, Wandering jew (my pound shop broms did me well! but i replaced them with this as i love the purple foliage) and Spanish moss (airplant) 
Pothos, peace lily, arrowhead and remaining broms are all doing very well :2thumb:












wezza309 said:


> really nice looking set up :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: a few questions
> where did you get the display unit from ?
> what dimensions is this?
> have you used a heat mat the full lenght ?
> how have you done the uv at the top ?


Ikea DETOLF cabinet and dimensions

: victory:

I have metal mesh on top that the UV, reflector and jungle dawn all sits on just as you would an exo. The heat mat is on one side and covers about 2/3's (29inchx11) but i'm currently looking into using a ceramic with this one due to being cooler than my others and on an external wall : victory:

I've decided to convert my males over to live setups come the new year, going to be alot more simply done with cocohusk liner as a backing and none fixed cork but will make for a nice new project soon 

Couple of the girlies


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

very nice indeed!

its nice a bright and the plants look wonderful

what a result!

john


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Could you please post some pics of your lighting and heating set up.......please....


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

This is the dogs sloblock!


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

awsome space, and great display :2thumb:


----------

